# WinCC Meldungen exportieren Importieren



## Bender25 (30 März 2005)

Hallo 
Ich verzweifel mal wieder

Wie macht ihr denn die ganzen Armloggin´s 
Hab mir 2 Meldungen dort angelegt und diese dann exportiert.
Danach hab ich 10 weitere in Excel dazu geschrieben ( in der gleichen Art und Weise) diese dann wieder umständlich zuerst in .csv datei  exportiert dann aus ; , gemacht mit suchen/ersetzen.
Wenn ich diese Datei nun wieder als txt Datei importieren will kommt das dort ein Fehler ist und nichts importiert werden kann.

 Exportier ich jetzt aber die Datei und importier die selbe gleich wieder kommt die Meldung"ungeeignetes Format" 

Wie stellt ihr das ganze an.
Kann doch keine 4000 Meldungen  in Alarmlogging eintragen. Da wird man ja verückt.


Wäre super wenn ihr mir schnell weiter helfen könntet.
Vielen Dank


----------



## Anonymous (30 März 2005)

ging mir auch schon so, ich konnte maximal 15 Meldungen auf einmal importieren   
Keine Ahnung an was es lag?!? Ich wollte noch bei Siemens nachfragen, kam aber aus Zeitgründen nicht dazu   
Muss an V6 liegen, mit V5 ging es ohne Probleme !?!


----------



## Bender25 (30 März 2005)

RAMA schrieb:
			
		

> ging mir auch schon so, ich konnte maximal 15 Meldungen auf einmal importieren
> Keine Ahnung an was es lag?!? Ich wollte noch bei Siemens nachfragen, kam aber aus Zeitgründen nicht dazu
> Muss an V6 liegen, mit V5 ging es ohne Probleme !?!



Oh so ein Mist. Bei Siemens will ich nicht schon wieder anrufen. Glaub die nehmen sonst demnächst nicht mehr ab wenn die meine Nummer sehen  :lol: 

Falls jemand noch eine adere Gute Idee hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Bender25 (6 April 2005)

Für alle die es noch interesiert 

Es gibt ein Zusatz Tool das man noch installieren muß (Config Tool)
Nach der Installation öffnet man Excel und findet eine Zusätzliche Symbolleiste Namens WINCC
Mit dieser kann man das komplette Projekt importieren und darin Meldungen, Variablen usw. erstellen. Danach kann man diese neu erstellten Meldungen wieder direkt ins Projekt exportieren.


----------



## Merten1982 (24 Juli 2006)

Wo gibt es das Tool?


----------



## Bender25 (24 Juli 2006)

Merten1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gibt es das Tool?


Das Tool findest du auf der Installations CD von WinCC


----------



## RMA (1 August 2006)

> Das Tool findest du auf der Installations CD von WinCC :wink:


 
Auf welche CD und unter welchem Verzeichnis? Ich habe Flex 2005 +SP1 von 04/2006, finde aber nichts was ich als "Config Tool" erkennen kann.


----------



## Ralle (1 August 2006)

Die sprechen immer von WinCC, nicht von Flex, oder?


----------



## RMA (1 August 2006)

> Die sprechen immer von WinCC, nicht von Flex, oder?


 
Aaah! Wieder dieser kleiner Unterschied! Schade, wäre schön gewesen.


----------

